# 18650 Battery "sled"



## Salamander (1/2/16)

does anybody know where to get a sled (holder) for an 18650 Battery? I want to make a battery checker and don't want to have to make the sled as well


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/2/16)

Communica and RS electronics have sleds. Give them a call. Also if you don't mind waiting fasttech have just takes a month to get here, longer if you order now chinese new year celebrations will probably shut everything down for the most of Feb.


----------



## Genosmate (1/2/16)

Here you go ;https://www.riecktron.co.za/en/product/3092

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (1/2/16)

Genosmate said:


> Here you go ;https://www.riecktron.co.za/en/product/3092


Thanks. Communica and RS don't even know what an 18650 battery is!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

Mantech, although you usually need to phone to see if they have stock at a branch near you.
http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=65M4039-H

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (1/2/16)

I will have to get them mailed and that's were the problem lies. 2 items from 2 different stores, 2 shipping fees! Item cost is R95 and shipping is over R200. I will have to wait until I am home again and go to Mantech in Durban. Thanks for the response guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/2/16)

Salamander said:


> Thanks. Communica and RS don't even know what an 18650 battery is!


Very strange, I know RS sell 18650 sleds. They even sell 18650 batteries. That sales person needs to go for more training. Communica in Cape Town had sleds, crappy ones but they did have sleds a 18650 fits into.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/2/16)

Salamander said:


> I will have to get them mailed and that's were the problem lies. 2 items from 2 different stores, 2 shipping fees! Item cost is R95 and shipping is over R200. I will have to wait until I am home again and go to Mantech in Durban. Thanks for the response guys


I`ve got 2 spare sleds. You can have them if you like. I am usually in Durban on the weekends. If you can make it to the North Coast (Gateway area), or sometimes I visit SirVape in Morningside we could meet. Let me know.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Salamander (1/2/16)

Thanks. The only problem is I will only be home in Scottburgh at the end of February. I will keep it in mind though.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/2/16)

Salamander said:


> Thanks. The only problem is I will only be home in Scottburgh at the end of February. I will keep it in mind though.


No problem, let me know. If you don't mind me asking, where are you now?


----------



## Salamander (1/2/16)

In Graaff-Reinet. Must be the hottest place in the country - 43C here today!


----------



## Blu_Marlin (1/2/16)

Salamander said:


> In Graaff-Reinet. Must be the hottest place in the country - 43C here today!


I think I drove through there once. I thought you might have been in JHB. Let me know if you still need it at the end of Feb.


----------



## Salamander (1/2/16)

If you sneezed when you drove through you would have missed it! I will keep you in mind if I can't arrange someone from head office to go shopping for me. Thanks


----------

